
Mcpp: A Portable C Preprocessor (2008) - blacksqr
http://mcpp.sourceforge.net
======
yesenadam
(2008)

~~~
Skunkleton
And hasn't been updated since.

~~~
jamesu
If it works and does everything it needs to do, does it really need updating
though?

~~~
eesmith
Or, use/improve "Pcpp:A C99 Preprocessor Written in Pure Python", the parallel
submission by blacksqr, at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19231260](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19231260)

I assume both were posted because, quoting the pcpp repo documentation: "pcpp
passes a modified edition of the mcpp unit test suite".

